# Huge cruise ship docks at Cardiff (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

The biggest cruise liner to ever dock at Cardiff has arrived with its American passengers

More from BBC News...


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Last year I was on the Prinsendam and they diverted us to Newport and we had only inches to spare going through the lock gates,we were 37,800 tons with 796 passengers. The Silver Spirit is 36,000 tons. We were bussed from Newport to Cardiff to see the sights.

John.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

John Rogers said:


> Last year I was on the Prinsendam and they diverted us to Newport and we had only inches to spare going through the lock gates,we were 37,800 tons with 796 passengers. The Silver Spirit is 36,000 tons. We were bussed from Newport to Cardiff to see the sights.
> 
> John.


The most beautiful City Centre in the world.


----------

